# Nagasaki Spirit



## jane.mackereth (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone can help. My father, Capt. Alan Mackereth was the Captain on the Nagasaki Spirit in 1992 when the Ocean Blessing collided with her on September 19/20th in the Straits on Malacca. I have been searching for years for the survivors and information. I have read many online articles and books. I have spoken with a few people but I was on a blog online today and read a post from the Captain of the Mirhara Spirit - Capt. Michael Hansen who said he had a video of everything. I'm also trying to find him. I was only 8 when my father died. I've tried for years to give my mother information just to give her closure. Dad was the only one brought home. Also there are accounts his personal things were on board still when salvagers went on board like his camera, letters,etc but we never got them back.He died at sea and was a proud Captain so I guess aside from looking for the survivors and Capt. Hansen I'm looking for people who knew him, have stories or anything. 

Regards
Jane Mackereth


----------



## jep1916 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jane, I was the C/E on board the Teekay Tanker Palm Monarch at the time of the collision. I may have some information for you that you have not heard before. Can I suggest that you e-mail me on [email protected]


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Jane,

I might be able to collect some info for you, I have sent you a Shipsnostalgia email.

Graham Wallace


----------



## Marinetrader (Jun 6, 2017)

*Captain Allan MacKereth*

Jane,

I'm not sure is you are still following this forum or will receive this message. I happened upon it when I was searching for something today. 

I sailed with your father on Irving ships in 1980, fairly early in my career at sea. He was captain and I was new to tankers as a 2nd Officer at the time. He was a professional and a gentleman and treated me well despite my shortcomings as a pretty green 2nd Mate. Feel free to contact directly at [email protected]. 

Wishing you well,
Captain SM


----------



## Navneet (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello everyone,
Today, while we old friends at a Whatsapp group were discussing about those missing, from our Engineering college batch of 1974 having still not joined the Whatsapp group, I informed my friends that Sudhir Sablok had died onboard Nagasaki Spirit, I decided to look for more information about him, if I could get in these times of high reach and connectivity some information about our friend we lost on Nagasaki Spirit twenty eight years ago. If anyone here can give any more information about him, I will really be thankful.
Regards,
Navneet Bakshi


----------



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Marinetrader said:


> *Captain Allan MacKereth*
> 
> Jane,
> 
> ...


Hi
Would that have been on the H1070?


----------

